# What job would you get before an economic depression?



## Biggusstickus (May 14, 2022)

If 2022 has an economic depression, what job would you get that's "depression proof", a job that can earn you an income to support yourself and your family?


----------



## Uncle June (May 14, 2022)

The one you currently have. The vast majority won't lose their jobs unless it's some useless middle management bullshit (aka a lot of chick jobs). Or upper management, but their turnover is pretty high anyway.


Tradework, Healthcare, IT, Engineering, etc are always solid, regardless of economic circumstances.

Edit: Reasonably speaking of course, nothing is invincible. Just don't be a retard and get some "management" job that any schmuck could do. Acquire legitimate skills, whether it be technical, medical, mechanical, etc.)


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 14, 2022)

Uncle June said:


> Tradework, Healthcare, IT, Engineering, etc are always solid, regardless of economic circumstances.


no

healthcare sector is bloated beyond belief, and largely doesn't operate on market economics but on political decisions. there's a lot of room for cutbacks if politicians decide to go for it.
traditional trades (electricians, plumbers etc) are somewhat stable, but many are dependent on the construction and property development sector for a lot of their work. if a real estate crisis hits, these will suffer hard.
IT is very fast moving, and also under constant pressure of getting cucked out of work by H1B indians.
engineering, depends on international decisions regarding outsourcing and globalisation.

the only sector that is really safe from economic downturns is the government. it's disgusting but it's true.


----------



## Divine right to rule (May 14, 2022)

There are a lot of jobs and educations that are pretty much depression-proof, mostly in the lower middle class and the trades.
Plumbers, welders, mechanics, electricians, doctors, military.
It is probably easier to say which branches are insecure, which is broadly most of all white collar work, the giant field of education and academics, nursing and childcare, most nonessential services, artists, NGOs, a great percentage of state employees except the military and police. And politicians themselves ofc.


----------



## MrTroll (May 14, 2022)

Probably an economic therapist. A lot of economically depressed people will want my services.


----------



## Red Hood (May 14, 2022)

Barber. 

Hair grows even in a recession.


----------



## MoffAlbert (May 14, 2022)

Grave digger. Or a mortician. In a bad enough economy, you could potentially make a killing.


----------



## Depths of Homolust (May 14, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> no
> 
> healthcare sector is bloated beyond belief, and largely doesn't operate on market economics but on political decisions. there's a lot of room for cutbacks if politicians decide to go for it.


The Healthcare-Industrial Complex is, at minimum, triple the size of the Military-Industrial Complex and less subject to the whims of government. Hospitals and the medical industry are omnipresent, and the general public so unhealthy and accident-prone that no matter where you work there will be a constant stream of patients.


----------



## David Brown (May 14, 2022)

Uncle June said:


> Tradework, ... are always solid, regardless of economic circumstances.


Not strictly true. 1000-man layoffs can happen over night, and I mean literally overnight. it's very dependent on your local circumstances. Buildies can do really well for years and lose everything in less than a week. THAT BEING SAID: the skills, connections and experience will survive and retain their value through and after depressive economic circumstances. But we're gonna have a rough fuckin' year. If you're a buildie, try and get on an infrastructure job or some type of work that gets government money. Those can end suddenly too but you can at least rake in as much as possible while it's available.

Take everything I say with a grain of salt though, I've been wrong about plenty of shit before. Don't bet your livelihood strictly on what an innernet retard like me says.


----------



## Uncle June (May 14, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Not strictly true. 1000-man layoffs can happen over night, and I mean literally overnight. it's very dependent on your local circumstances. Buildies can do really well for years and lose everything in less than a week. THAT BEING SAID: the skills, connections and experience will survive and retain their value through and after depressive economic circumstances. But we're gonna have a rough fuckin' year. If you're a buildie, try and get on an infrastructure job or some type of work that gets government money. Those can end suddenly too but you can at least rake in as much as possible while it's available.
> 
> Take everything I say with a grain of salt though, I've been wrong about plenty of shit before. Don't bet your livelihood strictly on what an innernet retard like me says.




Very legitimate points, I've just noticed that construction has always been pretty consistent, even through the 08-09 crisis, but there's always the possibility. However, I'd also argue that this is easily avoidable if you play your cards right. 

You need to be at LEAST in the top 25% of your workforce if you really want to be comfortable during an economic crisis. Not very hard to do as, I've personally noticed, tradesmen are mostly lazy and content with the bare minimum. Not many look to advance their education and sharpen their skills like white collar fucks do. That's a positive in my book though, less competition. 

As long as you have variety in your specific trade and credentials to work in all environments, and can do more than turn a wrench or shovel, you'll be okay. 

For example, if you're a plumber you should be well versed in both residential and commercial plumbing. Additionally, you should be able to easily decipher architectural drawings and apply them to your trade. If you want to go even further you could get your ticket in pipefitting and double your chances of success. 

In addition, most tradies are on their way out (average age of one is ~50) and not many young folk are filling in the spots. A young man who is 10-20 years into his trade is more than likely killing it right now. Little competition and a booming industry leads to plenty of opportunity. 

Trades can't work as well off nepotism as other industries. You need the actual skills to back your mouth up. Otherwise you'll be canned. Same goes for the "diversity hire" situation you see in every sector. You can be any color or gender under the sun, but at the end of the day, if you can't do the job you are going to be creamed.

Anyway, sorry for the ramble, I'm old and go off on tangents quite a bit.


----------



## White Girl (May 14, 2022)

Uncle June said:


> You need to be at LEAST in the top 25% of your workforce if you really want to be comfortable during an economic crisis. Not very hard to do as, I've personally noticed, tradesmen are mostly lazy and content with the bare minimum. Not many look to advance their education and sharpen their skills like white collar fucks do. That's a positive in my book though, less competition.


This is true actually. My mom went back to college in the 2008 recession. She took a trade course and when she got hired on by a big company she sought to take more courses. Over 10 years later she makes more than her bf in the same industry and has survived 4 layoffs at the company.


----------



## NoReturn (May 14, 2022)

White Girl said:


> This is true actually. My mom went back to college in the 2008 recession. She took a trade course and when she got hired on by a big company she sought to take more courses. Over 10 years later she makes more than her bf in the same industry and has survived 4 layoffs at the company.


I like tradie ladies. They tend to be reliable workers. Something about the kind of personality that leads you there in the first place.


----------



## Red Hood (May 14, 2022)

MoffAlbert said:


> Grave digger. Or a mortician. In a bad enough economy, you could potentially make a killing.


You've got the right sense of humor for that kind of undertaking.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 14, 2022)

Physician. People are always going to get sick, you can add it to taxes and death as a given in life. You will likely see people that are far sicker since they will hold off on care, so you will be handing out a lot more bad news, but it's a job.

Any fellow Kiwi's that are similarly trained (or wish to be trained) can join up, we can form a based medical group.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 14, 2022)

Depths of Homolust said:


> The Healthcare-Industrial Complex is, at minimum, triple the size of the Military-Industrial Complex and less subject to the whims of government. Hospitals and the medical industry are omnipresent, and the general public so unhealthy and accident-prone that no matter where you work there will be a constant stream of patients.


of course there is never a shortage of patients, but the vast majority of these patients dont actually pay for treatment themselves, they have the government pay for it, that's why the whole thing is subject to political decisions more than market fluctuations. and if the government has to cut funding, there's a LOT of room for cutting in the healthcare sector because a massive part of it consists of bullshit that is not really needed by anybody and does not provide any real value or benefit to anybody, but is kept up because it's a nice way for people to make lots of money at the taxpayers expense.


----------



## SevenEightNine (May 14, 2022)

Food. Commentary about factory farming and the food industry can go all over the place, but small butchers with good community relationships earn a consistent living. You won't get rich.  But you'll always be able to feed your family.  Reasonable sized vegetable and livestock operations are similar.

A good quality mechanic gets more work than they can handle.

More future minded?  Learn water treatment. We're going to need it.  Learn the whole process from extraction to wastewater treatment. Small modular processes are better.


----------



## Beavis (May 14, 2022)

Government jobs. You might get furloughed for brief periods, but you’ll have a job. I’m an IT janitor at a public school. If I get cut look out below.


----------



## draggs (May 14, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Government jobs. You might get furloughed for brief periods, but you’ll have a job. I’m an IT janitor at a public school. If I get cut look out below.


Ding ding ding 

A job where you're paid directly or indirectly by the government in a first world country is very close to economic catastrophe proof


----------



## Breadbassket (May 14, 2022)

Any job that inherently consistently always some demand regardless of economic downturn.

Examples are but not limited to:
Barber
Plumber
Carpenter
Mortician
Mechanic
Electrician
Gardener/Landscaper
House Cleaner/Maid/Butler
Federal or State Government Job (They are always around because when have you ever heard of the government cutting back on jobs?)

Farmer, Welder and Construction Worker could also apply maybe though Farmers from personal experience don't make a massive amount of money unless its on a gigantic scale so most have to supplement themselves with extra jobs. Welders and Construction Workers on the other hand have their own issues, more so Construction Workers who will depend on new things being built.

If you want a job that is basically like being a Farmer but with less income then you could try making videos on the internet? That is kind of like trying to be an actor or musician though so good luck making any money there.


----------



## Toolbox (May 14, 2022)

DumbDude42 said:


> no
> 
> healthcare sector is bloated beyond belief, and largely doesn't operate on market economics but on political decisions. there's a lot of room for cutbacks if politicians decide to go for it.
> traditional trades (electricians, plumbers etc) are somewhat stable, but many are dependent on the construction and property development sector for a lot of their work. if a real estate crisis hits, these will suffer hard.
> ...


There's still a lot of bloat in gov though, and we've seen with any of the 'government shutdowns' that certain sectors are practically given immediate leave, paid or not. Ecologically related jobs like park work seem to be hit the earliest.


----------



## Owlery (May 15, 2022)

Transportation 

Shits still gotta go from A to B even in a downturn.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 15, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Physician. People are always going to get sick, you can add it to taxes and death as a given in life. You will likely see people that are far sicker since they will hold off on care, so you will be handing out a lot more bad news, but it's a job.
> 
> Any fellow Kiwi's that are similarly trained (or wish to be trained) can join up, we can form a based medical group.


Just not Emergency Medicine. There are more board-certified EM physicians than job openings right now.

Outpatient you get treated like royalty though. It's pretty funny. The PCP shortage is real.


----------



## Naturally (May 15, 2022)

Others have said maintenance jobs, but another good one: jobs which involve infrastructure upkeep. Maintain roads, electrical systems, etc. Even in an economic downturn, those things need to be maintained.


----------



## Colloid (May 15, 2022)

Regardless of which job you stick with, getting friendly with your locals via community events/centers like church will provide far more reliable personal security than any job ever will. Call it old-fashioned but min-maxing our strengths and weaknesses on the bedrock of a solid community is what allowed us to adapt and conquer even the most hostile environments worldwide. Not only is it good in a physical sense for trading favors and goods, but it's good psychological assurance knowing that folks on either side of the road will have your back should things get ugly.


----------



## Safir (May 15, 2022)

The richest person with an honest job I've ever met is a pet vet with a private practice based in onepercenter suburbia. Unfortunately 1) it's not a job you can just learn, it takes like 15 years and no small share of luck, and 2) I'd kill myself doing it. If I could restart my life I'd be a human doctor.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (May 15, 2022)

Highwayman. Stand and deliver!


----------



## evilsponge (May 15, 2022)

Repo man


----------



## Jimmy Olsen (May 15, 2022)

A trade. I'm not 100 percent sure yet, but I'm probably going to train for work as an electrician.


----------



## AMHOLIO (May 17, 2022)

evilsponge said:


> Repo man


Hopefully, they government won't suspend repossessions or anything and you won't get shot while someone tries to protect their repossessed goods.


----------



## snailslime (May 17, 2022)

findomming ceos


----------



## Shidoen (May 17, 2022)

Throwing car batteries into the ocean, is something that I can see myself enjoying for a few years.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 17, 2022)

MoffAlbert said:


> Grave digger. Or a mortician. In a bad enough economy, you could potentially make a killing.


Just looked into gravedigging, they use construction vehicles for it now. If they still did it with a shovel the old fashioned way I'd sign up.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 17, 2022)

gravedigger always have work.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 17, 2022)

There really are no safe jobs anymore. Anyone can lose their job for any reason. Boomers used to use terms like job safety, job security or locked in. There is no such thing anymore. You have people out there sweating bullets about losing their job at Walmart. 

People will tell you the trades, but the trades are overrun with beaners. They really only need a few white guys on the scene and the beaners do most of the work. They also aren't as well paying as some make it out to be. According to government labor statistics a plumber makes about $40,000 a year on average. Keep in mind that's before taxes. You could go with something like welding or whatever but from what I have heard they want to see people from trade schools and trade schools are just as bad as colleges as far as the cost is concerned. I read a post by someone back in the mid 2000's about how he dug himself 100,000 dollars in debt to go to school to be a machinist. 

No matter what job you go to all the top best paying positions are going to be occupied by older people. They don't want to lose those jobs either. They have been there for decades, and they don't plan on leaving unless they really screw up and get fired.

I remember back the late 2000's and early 2010's going into pawn shops and seeing shelves and plastic crates full of power tools. Like stuff you would see on a construction site. A lot of white guys lost jobs in those years. Of course, the construction trade was propped up by the housing bubble which was fake. If you want to go into construction maybe wait for the government to start giving niggers and beaners money to buy houses again or strong-arm banks into giving them loans for houses they can't afford. That's what boosted it in the first place. 

Tech and IT is overrun with chinks and street shitters. Americans want too much money. They can get some curry nigger or rice nigger to do the job far cheaper than Americans will. I imagine it's like the same situation with the trades. They only need a small number of white people around to fix the fuck ups created by the foreign workers.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 17, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> There really are no safe jobs anymore. Anyone can lose their job for any reason. Boomers used to use terms like job safety, job security or locked in. There is no such thing anymore. You have people out there sweating bullets about losing their job at Walmart.
> 
> People will tell you the trades, but the trades are overrun with beaners. They really only need a few white guys on the scene and the beaners do most of the work. They also aren't as well paying as some make it out to be. According to government labor statistics a plumber makes about $40,000 a year on average. Keep in mind that's before taxes. You could go with something like welding or whatever but from what I have heard they want to see people from trade schools and trade schools are just as bad as colleges as far as the cost is concerned. I read a post by someone back in the mid 2000's about how he dug himself 100,000 dollars in debt to go to school to be a machinist.
> 
> ...


There's a trade that has survived every disaster, pandemic, and government genocide and that's organized crime.


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 17, 2022)

Tacitus Kilgore said:


> People will tell you the trades, but the trades are overrun with beaners. They really only need a few white guys on the scene and the beaners do most of the work.


That's why you have to learn and practice more skills. If you're painting or putting on asphalt shingles then yeah your co-workers are going to be migrant workers and drug addicts. Nobody would trust them to put on clay tile though.


----------



## cuddle striker (May 17, 2022)

death and liquor. these trades get better when times are bad.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 18, 2022)

A bounty hunter. People will always pay to have other people shot.


----------



## Dave. (May 18, 2022)

I'm a manufacturer who makes 40k right now (pretty good for someone of my demographic who's currently going to school as well) and I've been at this job for almost half a decade. Even if this job doesn't work out, crime rates are going up and I'm willing to scrub parking lots and houses littered with spilled blood and blown out brains if it meant I could make 60 to 70k and be on call as well. I'm willing to do dirty if I can make good money. I mean that's what my grandpa did in Mexico when cartels were making their footing. Depressions also mean bubbles start to pop meaning prices are probably going to plummet as well. I've survived the roughest of times in the past, I can fucking do it again if I wanted to.


----------



## Status-6. (May 24, 2022)

asbestos removal nigga


----------



## Picklechu (May 26, 2022)

Anything in the public sector. Especially if it's a civil service role. You basically have to actively try to get fired.


----------



## Catboyz (May 27, 2022)

I can back the trades and the relying on your community / church, best if you are self employed in construction / building maintenance and you are good. People will always find money to fix a leaky roof, broken door or malfunctionning furnace.

I think there is also room for some kind of parallel economy for when they start to crack down on cash, like bartering and if you have good skills and reputation you'll def make it.


----------



## CWCissey (May 27, 2022)

Bailiff
Taxman
Undertaker


----------



## Clotso Coof (May 28, 2022)

Liquor store owner in a working class neighborhood. There's always money for booze. You sell the cheaper liquor when the economy sucks, but it's still a money maker.


NoReturn said:


> I like tradie ladies. They tend to be reliable workers. Something about the kind of personality that leads you there in the first place.


They're women who actively avoided the pink collar jobs, because they don't want to work with catty bitches. They tend to be hardworking, honest, no-bullshit women. 


Sevenatenine said:


> More future minded?  Learn water treatment. We're going to need it.  Learn the whole process from extraction to wastewater treatment. Small modular processes are better.


Great advice, and world wide applicability. People would be surprised to know how many 3rd world cities are building impressive water treatment plants.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jun 1, 2022)

You don't need to worry about money if you're smart tbh. Wagies horrify me, I really can't stand them. I used to make $800 a week and was able to save $200 of it and invest it into bitcoin. Trick is, don't sell only buy. Holding is unironically the best investment strategy. If rent is making you that poor maybe you shouldn't live where you are lol honestly, littering in stores will help stop this economic depression because it will create jobs


----------



## tehpope (Jun 1, 2022)

Samson Pumpkin Jr. said:


> You don't need to worry about money if you're smart tbh. Wagies horrify me, I really can't stand them. I used to make $800 a week and was able to save $200 of it and invest it into bitcoin. Trick is, don't sell only buy. Holding is unironically the best investment strategy. If rent is making you that poor maybe you shouldn't live where you are lol honestly, littering in stores will help stop this economic depression because it will create jobs


Replace bitcoin with stonks and its good advice. Bitcoin and other Cryptos are decent investments but it shouldn't be your only basket.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jun 1, 2022)

tehpope said:


> Replace bitcoin with stonks and its good advice. Bitcoin and other Cryptos are decent investments but it shouldn't be your only basket.


Lol I've only been investing in one coin. If you invest enough money you can keep the price artificially high and introduce liquidity when the market needs it. Stocks is just another word for a shitcoin. You may as well move your XRp to monero, it's just spyware at this point.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 7, 2022)

Forget Bitcoin or stocks or savings. If you actually believe in runway inflation, you just buy and hoard shit TODAY.


----------



## MadStan (Jun 7, 2022)

Janitor.

There is always shit to clean up.


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 7, 2022)

A job that helps me disable the power to people's houses and loot them


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 8, 2022)

Crab Person


----------



## The Foxtrot (Jun 8, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> Forget Bitcoin or stocks or savings. If you actually believe in runway inflation, you just buy and hoard shit TODAY.


I emphasize this, and add in that "shit" means "physical, useful assets that you can lay your hands on right now". I've never understood people who say that crypto is "the future!" or that it's some sort of insurance. Crypto's about as useful as my PLEX in EVE Online, it's fucking video game money. I can't take my virtual bitcoins and trade them for a loaf of bread or bottle of water, and _that_ is what you really want and need during an economic downturn.


----------



## timewave0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Suicide booth sales and maintenance


----------



## Some Badger (Jun 8, 2022)

I’d probably try to squeeze back into logistics like I did during covid. Just because people’s spending power will crater doesn’t mean you don’t need a full team of workers to unload, sort and load up trucks. You’d be surprised how much industrial-grade hardware and machine parts get processed through the same facilities as funko pops and dragon dildos.


----------



## Megatardingo (Jun 8, 2022)

Antidepressant


----------



## tehpope (Jun 8, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> Forget Bitcoin or stocks or savings. If you actually believe in runway inflation, you just buy and hoard shit TODAY.


You can do stinks, hoarding, and metals all at the same time. I've been buying food in case shtf.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 8, 2022)

tehpope said:


> You can do stinks, hoarding, and metals all at the same time. I've been buying food in case shtf.


I'm personally not optimistic about the stock market, but I'm not liquidating my 401ks or anything like that. I am just not putting more money into it than is required to get the match. I do have lots of food and the means to make many things myself. A good physical library is also important.


----------



## Coolio55 (Jun 13, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Just looked into gravedigging, they use construction vehicles for it now. If they still did it with a shovel the old fashioned way I'd sign up.


And you need all these degrees and qualifications in shovel health and safety and grief councilling JUST TO DIG A FUCKING HOLE.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jun 13, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> And you need all these degrees and qualifications in shovel health and safety and grief councilling JUST TO DIG A FUCKING HOLE.


Back in my day only things a gravedigger needed was his shovel, and a flask of whiskey!


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 13, 2022)

Mortician. People die no matter what.


----------



## Nate Higgers (Jul 1, 2022)

Jimmy Olsen said:


> A trade. I'm not 100 percent sure yet, but I'm probably going to train for work as an electrician.


You better get comfy with digging ditches if you work on the commercial side of things. 

t: well-paid ditch digger  (“licensed electrician”)


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jul 3, 2022)

Dick sucking


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jul 4, 2022)

i lived through the Venezuelan crisis

If the economy goes to shit bad enough no job will save you. You might keep your job but won't be making enough money to keep up with inflation and devaluation. it doesn't matter if you are professional, white or blue collar, private or public sector. Wagies end up eating shit and you'll end up working for nothing.

At that point the only thing that can keep your head above water is trading with goods and the informal economy, everyone's suddenly a hustler and entrepeneur and looking to things to sell and services to offer freelance, nobody wants a fixed salary job anymore.


----------



## evilsponge (Jul 5, 2022)

Become a cobbler. Everyone needs shoes


----------



## King Vidiot (Jul 23, 2022)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Dick sucking


This only goes so far per Keynesian economic theory as applied to private sector independent contracting (NSFW audio):


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jul 23, 2022)

get drugs. Sell drugs. Never get high on my own supply.

The World is Mine.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jul 23, 2022)

Barber. People's hair doesn't stop growing, no matter how poor you get.


----------



## Colloid (Jul 23, 2022)

get_ur_gamon said:


> Barber. People's hair doesn't stop growing, no matter how poor you get.


And if shit gets really bad you also now have all of the necessary tools to double as surgeon.


----------



## Dyn (Jul 23, 2022)

Samson Pumpkin Jr. said:


> You don't need to worry about money if you're smart tbh. Wagies horrify me, I really can't stand them. I used to make $800 a week and was able to save $200 of it and invest it into bitcoin. Trick is, don't sell only buy. Holding is unironically the best investment strategy. If rent is making you that poor maybe you shouldn't live where you are lol honestly, littering in stores will help stop this economic depression because it will create jobs


I just wanted to point out that this was posted June 2nd and ask how the job search is going.


----------



## Scipio Americanus (Jul 23, 2022)

Some government jobs are somewhat recession-proof. If the agency you're working in isn't generally a partisan target every time a new administration comes to power, you should be in a pretty stable position. Considering that we're most likely going to see a Republican legislature come in this year and a Republican president in 2024, I would focus on agencies which are less likely to get their funding cut under a Republican administration.


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Jul 23, 2022)

A friend of mine is leaving IT for a corrections job. It's shitty with high turnover so because of that there is almost always a shortage of correctional officers. With overtime you can pretty much write your own paycheck.  So if you're absolutely desperate for a job and have a somewhat clean background, that option is there.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Jul 24, 2022)

Being able to abandon your dignity and get dudes off whatever way they want is a pretty useful skill if you’re an attractive woman.


----------



## Uncle June (Jul 24, 2022)

JustFuckinaDude said:


> Being able to abandon your dignity and get dudes off whatever way they want is a pretty useful skill if you’re an attractive woman.



That's what OnlyFans was for, but you could see a significant scaling back due to the recession. I do feel kind of bad for the chicks who now have to find other work, as they don't have any skills beyond shaking their ass.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Jul 26, 2022)

Uncle June said:


> That's what OnlyFans was for, but you could see a significant scaling back due to the recession. I do feel kind of bad for the chicks who now have to find other work, as they don't have any skills beyond shaking their ass.


Prostitution is much old than OnlyFans.


----------

